# Marshmallow Head #1



## Erilia

Here is once again Storymaker !
Hope you enjoy !


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

ROASTED......MARSHMALLOW :lickout:


----------



## Erilia

Melody Jeoulex said:


> ROASTED......MARSHMALLOW :lickout:


Tis the best !!:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TerryCurley

I like him better with the marshmellow head.


----------



## Erilia

TerryCurley said:


> I like him better with the marshmellow head.


Thank god ! I'm happy you like it better like this :laugh:


----------



## FanKi

Hmmm I don't trust him! He is an impostor, I know it! I can see it in his eyes!


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> Hmmm I don't trust him! He is an impostor, I know it! I can see it in his eyes!


AHAHAHA Can I feature you in one of my comic saying that ? :vs_laugh:


----------



## FanKi

:vs_awed: Of course you can :vs_awed:


----------



## ARTadmin

This makes me smile. :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia

Cricket VS said:


> This makes me smile. :biggrin:


I'm glad I made you smile :biggrin:


----------



## Erilia

FanKi said:


> :vs_awed: Of course you can :vs_awed:


Thank you buddy :biggrin:


----------

